# Maxus Choke....



## Booner Killa (Jan 1, 2011)

Alright choke gurus......I bought a Browning Maxus last summer and am curious about which choke/shell combo I should be looking at? I really want to turkey hunt with this gun and want to get the most out of it as far as patterns are concerned. I got the gun in a 28" barrel so a choke is really going to put the barrel around 30". I'm not as worried about that because the gun is soooooo light to carry but it is something to think about when swinging in thick cover! I can't wait to mash a head with it!


----------



## WFL (Jan 1, 2011)

Go with something around 675.  I have saw some Hv-13 7's put 300 to 320 in the 10 at 40 with one of the maxus.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 1, 2011)

.675 Indian Creek and forget about it.
Check with Sloppy Snood He's a browning guru!


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 1, 2011)

trkyhntr70 said:


> .675 Indian Creek and forget about it.
> Check with Sloppy Snood He's a browning guru!



I would say that is just about right.  Maybe even a .670.  

Here's what I would do if I were you because I have done it.  Call Stuart or Mike at Indian Creek and buy directly from them.  I think a .675 or .670 would be about perfect.  They may even ship you both and you can send them the one you don't want back.  I honestly think both will shoot awesome patterns for you.  You might try to find a MAD Super Max .675 for your gun.  They are made by Indian Creek as well.  I know that for a fact.  I have both of these chokes for my 870.  Both throw killer patterns and shoot perfect centered patterns.  I live about 18 miles from their shop.  They are super guys.  They probably make the best choke tubes on the market going off of the 2 I have.  All you have to do is find the right constriction.  I had a Browning Gold which had the same backbore .742 barrel as your Maxus.  And I will tell you that .675 is just about perfect.  I wouldn't go tighter than the .670 shooting Hevi-13 loads.  I can't tell you how much better my 870 shot with a .669 vs a .665 with the Hevi-13 loads.  The .675 Super Max shoots as good as the .669 Indian Creek.  One note, the Super Max choke does not have the wad stripper which is a spiraling groove like the BDS choke does.  Both shoot neck and neck.


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 1, 2011)

I posted this awhile back on here.  It don't do you no good now, but that was a steal.  

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=204357149


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 1, 2011)

You might try getting on there and sending that guy an email asking him if he has anymore of those Super Max chokes that he could sell you.  Worth a try.  That choke will flat blow your mind how it will shoot.  I would bet money on that.


----------



## Sloppy_Snood (Jan 1, 2011)

Booner Killa said:


> Alright choke gurus......I bought a Browning Maxus last summer and am curious about which choke/shell combo I should be looking at? I really want to turkey hunt with this gun and want to get the most out of it as far as patterns are concerned. I got the gun in a 28" barrel so a choke is really going to put the barrel around 30". I'm not as worried about that because the gun is soooooo light to carry but it is something to think about when swinging in thick cover! I can't wait to mash a head with it!


.665" or .675" Injun Crick for INV + barrels wiht the 3" or 3.5" Hevi-13 with 2.0 oz. or 2 1/4 oz. number 6s or number 7s. 

I have not fooled with a Maxus yet to tell you if they sometimes have a preference for a .675" over the standard .665"....either way, if one doesn't perform up to your expectations, let Mike or Stuart know and they will swap you the other exit diameter to try. 

If you choose to shoot _12 gauge_ Winchester Extended Range shot, definitely use the .665".  Extended is a bit softer and can respond better to more choke constriction (similar to lead).

I am still smacking down Toms with 3.5" Hevi-13 2 1/4 oz number 6s through a .655" IC BDS in a shorter 24-inch barreled 3.5" Browning Gold.  Bang.  Dead. 

Any of these setups are good to 50 yards.  Let use know what your Maxus decides for you.


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 1, 2011)

I swapped out like 4 tubes with Stuart and Mike.  I tried the .665 at first for my 870, then I went to a .655 and then to a .669 which shot excellent.  But I took that tube back and told them I want to try the .660 I think and then ended up going back to the same .669 choke.  Like I said they are great guys.  See how many other choke tube makers will let you do that.  

That's not counting the discount price they gave me.


----------



## fountain (Jan 1, 2011)

Call nitro and see what testing they have done with what choke and load...cause they are generally on top of their game and their shells are definately top of the food chain.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 1, 2011)

I shoot a .675 out of my Invector Plus guns with Nitro H378i 457s.

Great patterns.


----------



## boothy (Jan 1, 2011)

I shoot a Jellyhead .670 out of my browning gold with Hevi 6's.  It throws a nice pattern it will put over 200 in a 10in circle at 40.


----------



## badcreek (Jan 3, 2011)

I put an Indian Creek .665 on my Maxxus. Heavy Shot #5's. 3"
Patterned very well. Shot 3 birds last year, farthest was 42 yds. All DRT. I love the gun.


----------

